# Tanti auguri francoff



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Tanti auguri [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] !!! :cincin:


----------



## Divì (21 Aprile 2017)

Compleanno? Ahi ahi ahi!

*Auguri!*

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:

:kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Auguri! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

Brindiamo con il gutturnio?
Tanti auguri!!


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2017)

auguri


----------



## spleen (22 Aprile 2017)

Buon compleanno!!!


----------



## ologramma (22 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brindiamo con il gutturnio?
> Tanti auguri!!


.
mi associo all'auguri ha Franco.
So de roma mi spieghi che è sto Gutturnio?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> mi associo all'auguri ha Franco.
> So de roma mi spieghi che è sto Gutturnio?


Vino piacentino


----------



## Frithurik (22 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vino piacentino


:bere::cincin2:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vino piacentino


Meglio del vino de li castelli (che c'ha messo l'acqua) ...


----------



## trilobita (22 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vino piacentino


Un uvaggio per la precisione,taglio Barbera Croatina 30/70


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un uvaggio per la precisione,taglio Barbera Croatina 30/70


Grazie per la precisazione
Mi piace bere vino ma non sono un'intenditrice


----------



## marietto (22 Aprile 2017)

Auguri!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un uvaggio per la precisione,taglio Barbera Croatina 30/70


è va beh, andiamo sul particolare.


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio del vino de li castelli (che c'ha messo l'acqua) ...


.
non te pagamo.........
sono quasi astemio solo mezzo bicchiere al giorno e anche annacquato


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per la precisazione
> Mi piace bere vino ma non sono un'intenditrice


Nemmeno io,Farfie,ma,da ignorante cronico,sono molto curioso.
Bere un calice di vino senza saperne la storia,è come entrare in un castello medioevale ed interessarsi solo al fatto che,avendo un tetto,se piove,non ci si bagna...


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque,il Gutturnio,a differenza di molti uvaggi,è un risultato ottimo,che raccoglie l' acidità del barbera e la morbidezza del Croatina,con un connubio lombardo-piemontese di ottimo livello,personalmente preferisco la zona Oltrepò Pavese.
Stavolta gli auguri te li faccio pure io,buon viaggio,Franco.
Se il ristorante italiano a Tangeri non riesce a procurarti il Gutturnio,spero almeno in un buon Lambrusco....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nemmeno io,Farfie,ma,da ignorante cronico,sono molto curioso.
> Bere un calice di vino senza saperne la storia,è come entrare in un castello medioevale ed interessarsi solo al fatto che,avendo un tetto,se piove,non ci si bagna...


Inizierò ad informarmi non hai tutti i torti


----------

